# Before I start - Several questions???



## rwmcdaniel (Dec 3, 2018)

I have an MES 30. What is the mail box mod? I have seen several references to it but I don't know what it is.
How low should the ambient temp be before trying to smoke cheese?
What are the best woods for smoking cheese? I have an Amazn pellet tray.
I appreciate any and all suggestions...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2018)

..
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
..


----------



## kevin hogan (Dec 3, 2018)

daveomak said:


> View attachment 381964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer idea!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a WSM, so I can't comment on the mailbox mod.  I like to smoke at temps below 60F, and use Apple pellets turned into dust.  The smoke seems more mellow to me vs. pellets.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 3, 2018)

You want above freezing, below 60 for smoking cheese. 

I've used apple and cherry woods my self, and I prefer up to 5 hours with apple :)


----------



## rwmcdaniel (Dec 3, 2018)

daveomak said:


> View attachment 381964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics of the mailbox mod. That's pretty clever. Also appreciate the other comments. I think that will be enough to get me started. Worst case scenario, I will learn something new, best case, I will learn something new and get some great tasting cheese while I'm at it...


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 4, 2018)

I also have a Mes 30, all I use anymore is the mailbox mod with the pellet  tray. It's well worth the little bit of time it takes to make, great for smoking cheese and the longer smokes like ribs,chicken, etc.which you will get in to. Good luck


----------

